# Newbie with a Taurus question



## rkschultz (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm apologizing right up front if this sounds like a dumb question:
I'm making my first and possibly only handgun purchase before summer is over. It'll be used mostly for targets, going camping, and maybe some self defense, but I don't know that I'll use it a a carry...wouldn't completely rule it out either. I just want to get good at shooting to have some fun really.
I have settled on Taurus because they seem to have the best value for what I'm able to afford...and it's taken me a while to scrape this much together. 
So i'm between the 66 357 revolver or one of the 9 mm pistols...millenium series. I've read a lot in these forums about revolver vs pistol....I got it...more of personal preference.
As far as TAURUS goes, does one of these guns hold up better than the other. I read about springs going out on pistols, slide issues and lots of moving parts compared to revolvers. But really, how much work is there in maintaining a Taurus pistol versus a revolver?
I'm gonna have to make this gun work for the foreseeable future, so what do you think...which type of gun will give me the most in reliability for the years to come?
Sorry so long winded. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A 357 offers a little more diversity being you can use it to shoot 38 spl. as well as the 357 loads. I had a Taurus Mod.66 wheel gun while back but didn't keep it long. It worked pretty good I guess.I wanted another pistol and it fell victim to the chopping block.

Have you looked at any of the Ruger revolvers? They also are not too expensive and they make a great revolver. The Blackhawk AND THE GP-100 are both really nice weapons. I think the Ruger gives the shooter a little better grip over the Taurus but thast's just me.


----------



## rkschultz (Apr 19, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> A 357 offers a little more diversity being you can use it to shoot 38 spl. as well as the 357 loads. I had a Taurus Mod.66 wheel gun while back but didn't keep it long. It worked pretty good I guess.I wanted another pistol and it fell victim to the chopping block.
> 
> Have you looked at any of the Ruger revolvers? They also are not too expensive and they make a great revolver. The Blackhawk AND THE GP-100 are both really nice weapons. I think the Ruger gives the shooter a little better grip over the Taurus but thast's just me.


I actually have not looked too carefully at Ruger, but I'll check them out as well. Everyone raves about the S & W but that's not close to my price range right now. But Ruger...I'll give them a look. I thought they were more expensive.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well smith makes a really good revolver no question but you will pay for them pretty well. I personally like the Rugers a little more. I just seem to shoot them better but there is no denying the Smiths being an excellent weapon.

Check out gunbroker.com and you can get an idea what they are going for right now. Usually the Rugers are pretty reasonable. I think you might like it a little better than the Taurus but you are saying money is tight so I can understand the desire to get it in your hand as cheap as you can.

Just remember with handguns most the time you get what you pay for. So you might want to save a little longer and get something you really want.

Also besires gunbroker you might look at Buds Gun Shop (link). They usdually have great deals and you can have them ship to an FFL dealer in your area for a fee. You will want to arrange that aspect of it first. Shop owners usually always charge something for using their FFL so you might check more than opne shop to see who can do it more cost effective.

You might see one online at one of those two sites an it will be a good enough deal that it might be worth the trouble and expense of shipping one in.

Just thought I'd put that out there. You have options, And it's always a good thing to check out as many as you can to get the best bang for the buck so to speak.:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitely check out the Ruger revolvers. Personally, I would _much_ rather have a Ruger over a Taurus.

Also, don't forget to factor in the price of ammo in your decision. Even 38spl is quite a bit more pricey than 9mm (atleast in my area). :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rkschultz said:


> I'm making my first and possibly *only handgun purchase* before summer is over.


 :anim_lol::anim_lol:They're like Pringles, you can't have just one. Once you get the first, you'll be scheming on how to get the next one.

I agree with the suggestion to check out the GP100 instead.


----------



## rkschultz (Apr 19, 2009)

That's great. Thanks for the information. I did look at the Rugers this morning on Buds and they were only slightly more than Taurus, which is still manageable. I have about $400 to spend.
Thanka again for the help!


----------

